# الان و لفترة محدودة نقدم لكم الطباخة بالبخار العمليه 81 بسعر مميز



## ايمان محمود (31 يوليو 2014)

طباخة 81
طبخ بطئ،شوي،تسخين،طبخ بالبخار
إناء غير لاصق
غطاء زجاجي شفاف
سهلة التنظيف
مؤقت
ضبط درجة الحرارة
سهلة التشغيل
السعة:209لتر(كامل الحوض)
القوة:1500وات
الكهرباء:220 فولت،50/60هيرتز
------------------------------------------
بسعر 335ريال
والتوصيل مجانا.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000


----------

